# bear hit by car in Liberty County near Hinesville???



## simpleman30 (Jun 12, 2011)

been hearing rumors of a bear hit by a car on highway 196 in liberty county, just 20 or so miles southwest of savannah near hinesville.  anyone else hear anything?  my brother lives a couple of miles from the incident and he is trying to acquire the pics that were taken.  a motorist hit the bear on hwy 196 and DNR was called in.  supposedly they confiscated the carcass.  i know how rumors can spread, so i'm not believing anything til i see pictures or a report from DNR.  i know a bear was killed in effingham county a few years back but bears don't normally venture this far north and east along the coast.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 12, 2011)

I got a text message with a picture from my buddy who lives in Fleming right on hwy 196.  I told him "yeah right" and he told me he saw it himself.  Black bear ,by the way it was laying, it looked like you could see the jewels, I assume it was a small male.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 12, 2011)

Back years ago, probably  in 70s, my Father in law told me about a bear that was killed in downtown Hinesville. He was Chief of Police


----------



## fishtail (Jun 12, 2011)

Supposedly at the time this picture was taken, he was still alive.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 12, 2011)

Thats the picture that was sent to me


----------



## olcop (Jun 13, 2011)

*Bear in Liberty Co*

I travel through Ft. Stewart quite often,glancing down one of the tank trails I was sure I saw a bear, guess now, it could have been.
olcop


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 13, 2011)

There was a young male hit by a car in Harris county last week.

http://www2.wrbl.com/news/2011/jun/09/black-bear-dies-harris-county-car-accident-ar-1950614/


----------



## fishtail (Jun 15, 2011)

The Officer that dispatched the Harris County Bear said the picture of the one from Hinesville is not the same Bear.
Still waiting on confirmation if it actually did come from Hinesville.


----------



## gsubo (Jun 15, 2011)

Daniel..I got pictures of that bear shortly after it got hit.  Right outside a buddy of mines land off of 196. His brother in law was one of the fellas that stopped right after it happened.  Its legit.  Got 2 different pictures of the same bear on my phone.


----------



## gsubo (Jun 15, 2011)

Confederate_Jay said:


> Back years ago, probably  in 70s, my Father in law told me about a bear that was killed in downtown Hinesville. He was Chief of Police



My wife's grandfather may have been the one that helped kill that bear in downtown Hinesville in the 70s.  Bill Woodward..he owned a sporting good store back then in town.  They said it hung there for years..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like the same one in Pelia1's forum thread.  Hate to have big game & vehicles get in each other's way.  That young bear had not learned how to avoid these kinds of troubles yet, unfortunately.  






Nice video report at that web site.  


<object width="429" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://vp.mgnetwork.net/viewer.swf?u=1e418ed6e469102ea6fd001ec92a4a0d&z=RBL&embed_player=1" ></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://vp.mgnetwork.net/viewer.swf?u=1e418ed6e469102ea6fd001ec92a4a0d&z=RBL&embed_player=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="429" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## gsubo (Jun 17, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like the same one in Pelia1's forum thread.  Hate to have big game & vehicles get in each other's way.  That young bear had not learned how to avoid these kinds of troubles yet, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definately not the same bear..two different ones.


----------



## rglinton66 (Jun 19, 2011)

The fires drive them north from the swamp.  A few years back when Waycross was burning, a young male bear was hit by a car near my home in Bulloch county, 40 miles north of the reported incident.


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 19, 2011)

rglinton is that the bear that got hit on langston chapel road?


----------



## rglinton66 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes.  I was a member at sand hill hunting club and the bear had been seen there before he was hit.


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 19, 2011)

did you see the article in the savannah morning news today abt the river spill? the reporter says she was at larry browns & he showed her a stump clawed by a bear or cougar as he was takin her down to the king finishing pipe


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.wtoc.com/Global/story.asp?S=14946430


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably is related to the fires. The population is growing in south GA..nothing like in N and central GA but it is growing. There was a bear in Tifton a couple of years ago and we are a good ways from a stable bear population.


----------

